# I'm guessing Jared's yours now.



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Wizards signed Stevenson last night, looks like they're moving on. :whoknows:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I hope so, because all these Darious Miles rumors are a pain in the neck. I rather have Jefferies, a defender who won't beg for the ball. We have enough scorers on this squad. If we need to get rid of Quentin, I'll trade him for a bag of Doritos.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Kitty said:


> I hope so, because all these Darious Miles rumors are a pain in the neck. I rather have Jefferies, a defender who won't beg for the ball. We have enough scorers on this squad. If we need to get rid of Quentin, I'll trade him for a bag of Doritos.


Im gonna have to disagree with you, kitty...

Q is an underrated defender, as many of you all know, but id rather take darius miles more than jared jeffries. Jeffries hasnt proven himself to me, but darius miles has had monster seasons, offensively, and defensively... Id take darius miles in a heartbeat, then sign jared jeffries to a HUGE deal.. he isnt worth what the knicks are offering him..

but i would enjoy Jeffries on the team as well not as much as miles. Miles has not played most of the time. he has been plagued by injuries. If Miles comes to NY, i BELIEVE it would be a big acquisition for NY..

No hard feelings kitty :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Miles=too many issues, I'll take a non-disruptive player over Miles in a heartbeat.

We also have: Francis, Frye, Curry, Steph, Crawford, Nate, Rose. How in the world will Quentin get any touches? That's too much offense, give me an all defensive player any day of the week.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Kitty said:


> Miles=too many issues, I'll take a non-disruptive player over Miles in a heartbeat.
> 
> We also have: Francis, Frye, Curry, Steph, Crawford, Nate, Rose. How in the world will Quentin get any touches? That's too much offense, give me an all defensive player any day of the week.


Francis is a PG, or a SG, Frye is a PF or C, Steph is a PG, or SG< Crawford, is a PG, or SG< nate is a PG, or SG, Rose, im not sure which one, but if your taling bout malik, he is a PF, or jalen, he is a SG, SF, or PG.

Q is a SF... they arent gonna play jalen all the time, they are trying to get rid of him. Q started most of the games he wasnt injured in, nad because Isiah got him, i believe he will play him.

No offense again.. i dont want to start anything


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Miles on the Knicks would be a disaster....& as a Sonic fan, I'm hoping he stays on the Blazers and taints the young team with his negativity... :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Miles as a player vs. Jeffries isn't much of a competition at this point, but when you bring in the extracurriculars, Miles' attitude, and *salary*, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> Miles as a player vs. Jeffries isn't much of a competition at this point, but when you bring in the extracurriculars, Miles' attitude, and *salary*, it just doesn't make sense.


 Bingo. If Miles could ever get around to cutting out all his extra baggage and focus more on his game, he could be...I don't want to say a star, but looked upon much much much better as a player.

But I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Somebody please..*

point out Miles' monster seasons as I may have slept thru them. And what Kitty is sayin' is that we have enough scorers on the team regardless of position. We need role players and JJ is one of the most versatile in the league. Forget Miles. How come the only guys anybody wants are the high flyin', ball hoggin', ball handlin' fools? Nice to watch but hard to win with.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Somebody please..*



alphadog said:


> point out Miles' monster seasons as I may have slept thru them. And what Kitty is sayin' is that we have enough scorers on the team regardless of position. We need role players and JJ is one of the most versatile in the league. Forget Miles. How come the only guys anybody wants are the high flyin', ball hoggin', ball handlin' fools? Nice to watch but hard to win with.



If you point out what he has done that last couple seasons, palying less games then he expected, then yeah, you can say he is a good player. salary, and attitude wise, he isnt. Jeffries hasnt proven anything to me, and the reason we would want miles in the first place is the same reason we would want jeffries on this team. Because of his defense. Sure we have enough scorers. But Miles is BETTER than jeffries.HOw is miles "high flyin", or anyone on our team ball handlin

if we were a good ball handlin team, we wouldnt have led the league in turnovers. Jeffries is ok, but not what the knicks are offering. I'd; just rather take miles over jeffries


But of course, thats JUST my opinion

Id love to have Jeffries, but their are more options out there. jeffries would be MY last resort.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Somebody please..*

I'd rather have Jeffries, I agree with Kitty.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Somebody please..*

Aside from scoring, Miles' numbers aren't much better than Jeffries' - and are probably reflective of the nearly 7 mpg difference this past season. And Miles' 'potential' has been much talked-about for a while, but never realized. I'd rather have Jeffries.

EDIT: also, Jeffries is younger - by almost two months.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I hope we get Jefferies rather than Miles. Miles is a head case which is something we have more than enough of already. We need a hustle player like Jefferies.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I also hope we have Jared over Miles.....and Q can go too. :cheers:


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I'll take a team of hustle, d-minded players over a team of potential scorers with attitude problems. We need more guys like Jeffries.

As for Q, I actually like him. I think he's better than he showed last year and he is somewhat of a d-minded player. There's just no place for him on this team. It's unfortunate, but I can't see where he fits anywhere with all the goons we have. 

What position should we trade him for?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Big....*

Turnovers are usually the result of laziness and poor decisions, rather than the ball being stolen from the dribbler. Miles IS a high flyer. In fact, that is why he was drafted. His athleticism was (and still is) other-worldly. He simply isn't a very good ballplayer. He is also not a great defender. Jeffries IS, however, and can play 3 positions. He is also much more fundamentally sound than DM.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> If you point out what he has done that last couple seasons, palying less games then he expected, then yeah, you can say he is a good player. salary, and attitude wise, he isnt. Jeffries hasnt proven anything to me, and the reason we would want miles in the first place is the same reason we would want jeffries on this team. Because of his defense. Sure we have enough scorers. But Miles is BETTER than jeffries.HOw is miles "high flyin", or anyone on our team ball handlin
> 
> if we were a good ball handlin team, we wouldnt have led the league in turnovers. Jeffries is ok, but not what the knicks are offering. I'd; just rather take miles over jeffries


I agree with alphaorange. New York led the league in turnovers because of dumb passes and decisions. I think what alphaorange means by the Knicks are a "ballhandling team" is that everybody on the team likes to dribble a lot.

I agree Miles more talented than Jeffries. But talent isnt everything. Thats been the story for New York. New York is the most talented team in the league, but they were one of the worst. Jeffries would be better for New York because he defends better and he brings an unselfish mentality. He doesnt need the ball to be effective. 

BTW, Darius Miles has huuuuge hops. Thats what hes known for.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> I'll take a team of hustle, d-minded players over a team of potential scorers with attitude problems. We need more guys like Jeffries.
> 
> As for Q, I actually like him. I think he's better than he showed last year and he is somewhat of a d-minded player. There's just no place for him on this team. It's unfortunate, but I can't see where he fits anywhere with all the goons we have.
> 
> What position should we trade him for?


I think that you should work a move with some teams involving Q like:

Memphis trade Cardinal and Dahntay Jones to NY;
GS trade Adonal Foyle to NY;
Boston trade Brian Grant with Tony Allen to Orlando and Scalabrine to GS;
Orlando trade Keyon Dooling to NY;
NY trade Jerome James to GS and Q Rich to Memphis;

Memphis add their perimeter shooter in Q;

GS would be able to be rid of Foyle large contract (although it didn't improve much their C situation, even though James is more talented);

Boston add a better piece in Cardinal and free up two roster spots;

Orlando get an expiring contract in Grant and a young combo guard in Tony Allen while trading Dooling, which won't be much used.

NY add in Foyle a hardworker C (the opposite to Jerome James), a nice defensive guard in Dahntay Jones and a shooting backup point guard in Dooling; One option of a second unit that have Foyle, Jeffries, Balkman and Dahntay (with any PG) in their lineup means a great defensive one.


Can be worked also involving Denver instead of Orlando:

Memphis trade Cardinal and Dahntay Jones to NY;
GS trade Adonal Foyle to NY;
Boston trade Brian Grant to NY, Tony Allen to Denver and Scalabrine to GS;
Denver trade Kenyon Martin and Eduardo Najera to NY;
NY trade Jerome James to GS, Steve Francis to Denver and Q Rich to Memphis;



But a shorter version of this move can be a Cardinal+Dahntay Jones for Q Rich...


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Zuca said:


> I think that you should work a move with some teams involving Q like:
> 
> Memphis trade Cardinal and Dahntay Jones to NY;
> GS trade Adonal Foyle to NY;
> ...


I wouldn't mind some of these. If they could move him for some expiring contracts that would be cool.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

How about this...

Sacramento gets: SF/SG Q. Richardson, SF I. Udoka
New York gets: SF/PF Corliss Williamson, PG Jason Hart 

It doesn't exactly help our glut at the SF position but Williamson and Hart both have expiring contracts. Plus Hart might be a good back up to have at the point. Richardson would play the 2 for Sacto.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> How about this...
> 
> Sacramento gets: SF/SG Q. Richardson, SF I. Udoka
> New York gets: SF/PF Corliss Williamson, PG Jason Hart
> ...


I doubt they'll do that, just because I think that if Sactown was willing to take on Q contract, they'll be resigning Wells for a bigger money that they've offered to him...


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> Miles as a player vs. Jeffries isn't much of a competition at this point, but when you bring in the extracurriculars, Miles' attitude, and *salary*, it just doesn't make sense.


yeah right, like salary would be an issue. it's the knicks we're talking about here...


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

$6M per season for 6 ppg and 5 rpg and 45% FG. Not sure how that helps the Knicks.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

lougehrig said:


> $6M per season for 6 ppg and 5 rpg and 45% FG. Not sure how that helps the Knicks.


DEFENSE!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

KVIP112 said:


> DEFENSE!


LOL It's a shame KVIP, you have to explain the obvious to some folks.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Kitty said:


> LOL It's a shame KVIP, you have to explain the obvious to some folks.


Haha, I guess so.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Good Pick up that will hopefully end up being a key piece towards a hopeful playoff run this season.


----------

